# Haunted Mansion Hatbox Ghost Video



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

came across a nice video of the new hatbox ghost






some info


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay! Hatbox is BACK!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting the videos!
I'm planning a trip soon to go see Mr. Hatbox


----------



## FatRanza (Aug 14, 2012)

We were at Disneyland in February and I had nearly forgotten about the return of the Hatbox Ghost until I saw him in person in the Haunted Mansion. I say nearly forgotten, because I remembered while we were on the ride the first day, just before he came into view...I must say, he is spectacular! The effect is so well done. Kudos to the Imagineers at Disney!


----------



## AtmosFX_Jen (Jan 13, 2016)

Very cool!


----------

